# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Semillas de Café Certificadas

## STEGAPERU

SE VENDE VARIEDADES como :Gran Colombia, Costa Rica 95, Catimor, Limaní, catuai, Castillo y Geisha,Contamos con Certificación del personal en Buenas Prácticas de Producción 
Registrados como comerciantes de semillas ante la autoridad nacional en semillas INIA.Envío a todo el perú por olva courrier y tambien internacional .Las semillas serán aplicadas con preventivos:  Kaptan + Flutolanil + Fipronil.Presentaciones de 1kg.,2kgTemas similares: Artículo: Distribuyen semillas certificadas de papa en Cajamarca Producción de quinua orgánica en Ayacucho (Perú) con semillas certificadas Artículo: FAO resalta incremento de cosechas en Huánuco con uso de semillas certificadas Artículo: Sólo el 14% del área agricola cultivada usa semillas certificadas Artículo: Producción de papas en Huánuco aumentó hasta en 30% con uso de semillas certificadas

----------

